# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  New ATF Read Flash ALL BB5 Phones v7.80 Update!! 25 Oct 2011

## seffari

*ATF v7.80 Update*   *Release Date: October 25, 2011*  *BB5 Major Functions Added:*  *<<< All BB5 Flash Functions are now using the Newest Nokia Loaders* *11.34.000.2 >>>*  *- Authorize Phone for RAPUYAMA v2.1 Phones via USB or FBUS (Nokia*   *500, 600, 603, 700, 701 etc...)*  *---> SD Repair*  *---> Stand Alone SX4*  *---> Read PM 120 Hashes*   *- Read Flash Enabled for RAPUYAMA v2 Phones via USB or FBUS (Nokia*   *500, 600, 603, 700, 701 etc...)* *- Read Flash Enabled for RAP3Gv30 Phones via FBUS Cable (5130c,*  *3110c, 7210c, 6300c etc...)* *- Read Flash 8MB Limitation on RAP3Gv40 Phones Removed... Now you*  *can Dump Full Flash Chip in 1 Session* *- Extract Phonebook Contacts from Symbian Belle Flash Dumps made by* *the Read Flash Function* *- Write Full Nokia Original RPL for all BB5 Phones (SL1, SL2, SL3,*  *PA_SIMLOC30 15-digit and PA_SIMLOCK30 20-digit)*  *---> Write Simlock Data*  *---> Write Super Dongle Key* *---> Write CMLA Key*  *---> Write WMDRM Key* *---> Write PARTNERC (If Available)* *---> Write MDM_KEYS (If Available)*  *- N900, N950 and N9-00 Full PM Backup Fixed*  *- Read / Write Product Profile Added* *- Added more Phone Modes for changing (Alarm, Charging, Discharging* *etc...)* *- Added Ability to read Multiple MMC Passwords in 1 Phone (upto 16* *MMC Passwords)*     *SL3 BF Server Changes:*  *- Reduced SL3 BF Price from 30 Credits to 25 Credits*     *General Updates:*    *- Added New Products to Nokia.ini* *- Added Updated Provider Listing for MNC_MCC Codes* *- New Skins Added with Better Compatibility* *- Fixed FTDI Device Close problem on New FTDI Libraries* *- Mass Memory Flashing Automatically Switches to Turbo Mode when* *needed.* *- Reads more Information from the Phone during Scan Phone (All* *Information Available)* *- Fixed Problem for ATF Boxes which ask you to install Drivers each* *time you Start ATF Software*    *Support Page Updates:*  *- Added Credit Transfer for ATF Activation Credits (Now you can transfer your activation credits extra to other boxes)*   *Driver Updates:*     *- ATF Box Driver v2.08.17(Beta)* *- Nokia Connectivity Driver v7.1.45.0*  *- libusb Driver v1.2.5.0*   *Update Summary:*   *1. Uses Latest Nokia Loaders 11.34.000.2* *2. Can Authorize ALL BB5 Phones* *3. Can Read Flash Chip from ALL BB5 Phones except RAP3Gv2 (6630, N90,* *N70... very old Phones)* *4. Can Extract Contacts from Symbian Belle Flash DUMPS* *5. Can Full Write Nokia ORIGINAL RPL*     *Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*      *__________________________________________________  ________________________*     *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:*
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا يابوب متابعة سريعة
++++++++++
مثبت لفترة لنكات  تحميل
1  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  2 *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

